# belästigen: ¿Le molesta (a usted) cuando estudio piano?



## Contramax

¿Le molesta (a usted) cuando estudio piano? _Quiero usar una sala para estudiar y le pregunto a alguien que está cerca si le molesta._

Belästigen Sie wenn übe ich Klavier?

Danke!


----------



## severin83

Stört es Sie wenn ich Klavier übe?


----------



## Liana

Andere Variante wäre:

Macht es Ihnen etwas aus, wenn ich (auf dem) Klavier übe?


----------



## Spharadi

Otra versión no tanto estándar (un poco exagerada):

Ist es Ihnen ein Grauen, wenn ich Klavier spiele (übe)?  Es para usted una tortura cuando estudio piano?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Spharadi said:


> Otra versión no tanto estándar (un poco exagerada):
> 
> Ist es Ihnen ein Grauen, wenn ich Klavier spiele (übe)?  Es para usted una tortura cuando estudio piano?



...

"Stört es sie, wenn..." and "Macht es ihnen etwas aus, wenn..." ...


----------



## Spharadi

Qué raro! Pensé que estábamos en el foro español-alemán. Tampoco he dicho que las versiones anteriores fuesen falsas.


----------



## severin83

Ist es Ihnen ein Grauen ...

No es falso, pero me hizo sonreir un poco.  Esto es demasiado exagerado.


----------



## Spharadi

Hola Severin83
Si claro, la expresión es exagerada, pero en un cierto contexto de autoironia o tal vez con intención retórica se la pueda usar. Por ej. Seguro que cuando me ejercito en el piano, es una tortura para usted.


----------



## Sidjanga

Spharadi said:


> (...) Ist es Ihnen ein Grauen, wenn ich Klavier spiele (übe)? (...)


Claro que esta frase es posible y generalmente idiomática, pero está claro que la autoironía expresada es considerable acá - de hecho, sería difícil que fuera aún mayor.


----------



## severin83

Spharadi said:


> Hola Severin83
> Por ej. Seguro que cuando me ejercito en el piano, es una tortura para usted.



Yo diria:
Ich bin sicher, wenn ich Klavier übe ist es eine Qual (mas bien que 'ein Grauen') für Sie.


----------



## Sidjanga

severin83 said:


> (...) Ich bin sicher, wenn ich Klavier üb*e,* ist es eine Qual (mas bien que 'ein Grauen') für *S*ie.


Wenn ich so etwas sagen wolllte, würde ich sagen:

_Ich bin (mir) sicher, dass es für Sie eine Qual sein muss, wenn ich Klavier übe._


----------

